# Tremalzo mit Kinderanhänger



## liepke (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen:

Siehe Thema!

Ist das machbar?

Am Druck in den Beinen soll's nicht scheitern, aber gibt es dazu auch eine fahrbare Variante, oder ist da alles zu viel Schotter?

In 14 Tagen sind wir da unten.

Danke und Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. Mai 2008)

Hast du mal dein Kind gefragt ob es Lust auf so einen Höllenritt hat?
Oder meinst du allen ernstes dein Kind wird sich nach der Tour jemals wieder freiwillig in den Hänger setzen?
Von Verantwortung gegenüber deinem Kind will ich gar nicht erst reden denn das scheint dir ohnehin egal zu sein sonst würdest du nicht ernsthaft über solch eine Tour nachdenken.

Man kanns auch übertreiben......  *kopfschüttel*

http://www.3s-bike.de/3S-BIKE/touren/tremalzo/tremalzo.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. Mai 2008)

Dieselwiesel hat Recht, die Schotterwege am Gardasee sind für Kinderanhänger auf keinen Fall geeignet. Dabei geht es nicht um machbar oder nicht sondern um die Gesundheit des Pasagiers. Wie es mit einem gefederten Anhänger aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen aber mit den typischen Chariots ist das wirklich irsinnig.


----------



## stefan914 (19. Mai 2008)

Den Tremalzo würde ich nicht mit Kinderhänger empfehlen. Sind mit Hänger bis zum Passo Noto auf Asphalt gefahren. Aber weiter geht es nur auf Schotter, und dazu habe ich innerhalb von 3 Std. mindestens 4 oder 5 Idioten mit Sportwagen gesehen, die weiter zum Tremalzo gefahren sind. Einen mit 911er Cabrio habe ich extra gewarnt, aber er wollte es unbedingt probiern. 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## timtim (19. Mai 2008)

warum wird der mann eigentlich gleich beschimpft? vlt.transportiert er ja sein gepäck in diesem anhänger .muß man an einfachen fragen gleich seine subjektiven emotionen hochkochen lassen? 
ich würd es auch niemanden empfehlen .
trotzdem ist es eine normale schlecht beschaffene schotterstraße auf der die italiener gern ,warum auch immer,mit dem auto hochfahren.


----------



## kritimani (19. Mai 2008)

griass eich,

bis zum rif. garda geht doch vom valle ampola eine asfalto rauf, oder taeusch ich mich. war erst einmal oben und da von san michele rauf.

und des bisserl schotter rüber zum tunnel, wenns zuviel wird bleibt eh alles im wagen :kotz: 

wenns die youngsters vergleichbares gewoehnt sind, kein problem meiner meinung nach.
richtung hirschbichl von hintersee berchtesgaden aus und von weissenbach zur litzlalm rauf sehe ich des öffteren solche schwertransporte. die kleinen haben sichtlich ihren spass, sowohl rauf als runter und vor allem oben beim toben.

wie auch immer, viel spass im urlaub

kritimani


----------



## Deleted 54516 (19. Mai 2008)

ich würde mir keine Sorgen wegen dem hochfahren machen, sondern wegen den Idioten die Rücksichtslos die Serpentinen runterknallen.
hab sleber Nachwuchs, under der kommt auch ab und an mit, aber was zuviel ist ist zuviel.
schau dir nur manche Penner an, die die alte Ponalestraße runterknallen....denke das sagt alles.


Gruß

  Ralfi


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, Tremalzo über Ledrosee und dann die 12,5 KM Asphaltstrasse rauf sollte, wenn genügend DRUCK da ist, kein Problem sein...

Jedoch runter über die Schotterstrasse würde ich mir wirklich verkneifen...muß das denn sein mit dem Hänger und Kind...
passt keiner auf das Kind auf im Urlaub..??

Wo ist die Mutter des Kindes..??

Will die auch biken..?? und auf nichts verzichten..??


Wenn das so ist, dann wäre es besser ihr hättet kein Kind...

Tut mir leid das ist HART, aber ich selbst habe auch einen Sohn von 6 jahren und er bzw. meine Frau waren seit 2005 mindesten 2x jährlich mit am Gardasee, und da stellte sich nie die Frage ob der kleine mit auf den Tremalzo muß. 

Und auch sonst brauchten meine beiden keinen "Animateur" die konnten sich problemlos selbst beschäftigen was ja heute zunehmend schwieriger wird wie man so hört.


----------



## Eike. (20. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte, hier wird man wegen einer harmlosen Frage als Kinderschänder angemacht. Er wollte wissen ob es eine fahrbare Möglichkeit gibt und mehr nicht. Es war doch gar nicht die Rede davon ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste die Schotterserpentinen runterzubrettern. Daraus gleich einen rücksichtlosen Vater zu konstruieren ist echt daneben.


----------



## jueh (20. Mai 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> passt keiner auf das Kind auf im Urlaub..??
> 
> Wo ist die Mutter des Kindes..??
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Mai 2008)

Teerstraße zum Rifugio (vom See c. 1700hm) sollte problemlos gehen; der schotterkrams naja... über pregasina und rochetta ist irgendwie raus (-;
der Nachwuchs dürfte aber etwas gelangweilt sein... vielleicht eher Capanna Grassi oder San Giovanni (jeweils ca. 1000hm) mit ner leckeren Portion Nudeln/Kuchen oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2008)

Sorry, aber egal ob machbar oder nicht, eine Tour mit Kind im Anhänger, die 5 Std. oder länger dauert, ist einfach für das Kind eine Zumutung und auch sicher nicht besonders gesund. Die Eltern machen Sport und anstatt dass das Kind krabbeln darf und selbst die Welt entdecken, soll es stundenlang in dem blöden Anhänger sitzen, nachdem es für die Anreise schon stundenlang im Autositz festgeschnallt war? Gottseidank gabs sowas noch nicht zu Zeiten, als ich klein war! Ich hätte meine Elter dafür sicher später gekillt.
Das sind immer ganz tolle Eltern, die meinen, auf nichts verzichten zu müssen und ihre Kinder überall mithin schleppen, egal ob die Kleinen sich dabei wohl fühlen oder nicht.


----------



## fritzbox (20. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ach was, das Balg bekommt nen richtig schönes Spiel für die portable Game-Station und dann geht das schon in so nem warmen Anhänger.
> 
> Die Sitzerei wird übrigens während der 6 Stunden-Sessions TV täglich gut trainiert.



Das Rifugio Nino Pernici wäre auf alle Fälle von Riva aus machbar sind auch 1650 Hm fast am Stück und im Gegensatz zur Tremalzoroute egal ob Schotter oder die Teerstrasse fast überhaupt kein Verkehr  und bis auf die letzten 2km geteert


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2008)

"Hinten rum" ist Teer und die letzten 150 HM Schotter gehn wohl auch mit dem Kinderanhänger.  Alles andere ist IMHO unverantwortlich für das Kindeswohl.  Alleine der Gegenverkehr bei der Auffahrt auf Schotter treibt mir in Teilen schon als Alleinbiker den Angstschweiß auf die Stirn. Und runter geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (20. Mai 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber egal ob machbar oder nicht, eine Tour mit Kind im Anhänger, die 5 Std. oder länger dauert, ist einfach für das Kind eine Zumutung und auch sicher nicht besonders gesund. Die Eltern machen Sport und anstatt dass das Kind krabbeln darf und selbst die Welt entdecken, soll es stundenlang in dem blöden Anhänger sitzen, nachdem es für die Anreise schon stundenlang im Autositz festgeschnallt war? Gottseidank gabs sowas noch nicht zu Zeiten, als ich klein war! Ich hätte meine Elter dafür sicher später gekillt.
> Das sind immer ganz tolle Eltern, die meinen, auf nichts verzichten zu müssen und ihre Kinder überall mithin schleppen, egal ob die Kleinen sich dabei wohl fühlen oder nicht.



Du sprich's mir aus der Seele....

aber mal Hand aufs Herz...Radfahren und insbesondere das MTB fahren soll doch Spass machen oder..??

Aber macht das denn noch Spass mit einem 20kg schweren Hänger sich 1000 oder gar 2000 hm den Berg rauf zu schinden...muss man sowas haben um glücklich zu sein..??

ich nicht, ich brauche auch ebenso keine 2° und Schneeregen, da bleibe ich auch zu hause, das setzte ich mit dem Hängespass gleich auf, ohne dabei auf die kindlichen Bedürfnisse zu achten.......und das passt meiner Meinung sowieso nicht, MTB und Kleinkinder....denn die sind besser in ARCO am Spielplatz aufgehoben....sei's mit oder ohne Rad!

Stell euch mal vor ihr müsstet in dem blöden heißen Hänger 4-6std verbringen und werdet, nur weil die Alten geil auf's fahren sind, durchgerüttelt....schön oder..??

Also macht Urlaub am See und genießt die schöne Umgebung geht Wandern, aber ne leichte Tour und beschäftigt eure Kind, aber bitte wenn möglich ohne diesen Hängerbetrieb, zumindest nicht ins Hochgebirge damit zumal es ohne auch viel mehr Spass macht.

Und denkt an die Arbeitsteilung........Vater und Kind machen schmutzig und die Mutti natürlich sauber...


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2008)

Um auf`s Thema zurückzukommen. Nein, der Schotter ist nicht fahrbar mit Hänger. Zu tiefe Furchen, zu tiefschottrig u. zu viele Kamikaze Biker die Dir von oben entgegenschießen.


----------



## klmp77 (20. Mai 2008)

mir macht die asphaltstraße viel mehr sorgen, wenn da von hinten der shuttle hochschießt ist der hänger als erstes dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augus1328 (20. Mai 2008)

Wer sagt, daß er aus der Ecke kommt?


----------



## subdiver (20. Mai 2008)

Das letzte Mal, als ich den Tremalzo auf Schotter hochgefahren bin, war 1997.
Dann ist mir die Lust daran vergangen, weil ....

damals Einem schon sehr viele rücksichtslose Idioten entgegen kamen
und die mit dem Shuttle raufgekarrt worden sind :kotz: 

Das waren richtige Kamikaze, die keine Rücksicht auf den Gegenverkehr 
und die Gesundheit dieser Biker genommen haben  

Ist das heutzutage noch schlimmer geworden ?


----------



## jasper (20. Mai 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Sorry, aber egal ob machbar oder nicht, eine Tour mit Kind im Anhänger, die 5 Std. oder länger dauert, ist einfach für das Kind eine Zumutung und auch sicher nicht besonders gesund. Die Eltern machen Sport und anstatt dass das Kind krabbeln darf und selbst die Welt entdecken, soll es stundenlang in dem blöden Anhänger sitzen, nachdem es für die Anreise schon stundenlang im Autositz festgeschnallt war? Gottseidank gabs sowas noch nicht zu Zeiten, als ich klein war! Ich hätte meine Elter dafür sicher später gekillt.
> Das sind immer ganz tolle Eltern, die meinen, auf nichts verzichten zu müssen und ihre Kinder überall mithin schleppen, egal ob die Kleinen sich dabei wohl fühlen oder nicht.



100 punkte! 

der schotter auf dem tremalzo war, als ich vor 11 jahren da war, richtig eklig. eine ausgewaschene snakebite tour, für motocross eher geeignet als für mountainbikes.
ich weiß ja nicht, ob da inzwischen feiner, frischgeharkter schotter ist, aber falls nicht, solltest du deinen armen nachwuchs gut verzurren oder nen hänger haben, der geschlossen ist. sonst wird dir das kind vor lauter hüpferei aus den hänger geschleudert. dann noch ein kamikaze-biker von oben und du hast zwei kinder. ach ne, das funktioniert ja nur bei regenwürmern


----------



## berglandbiker (20. Mai 2008)

wollt ihr mountainbiken oder asphaltierte rollfelder? ihr stellt euch teilweise an, als ob die strasse zum tremalzo rauf hölle wäre. das ist doch eine recht gute schotterstrasse, die teilweise halt ein wenig grobschottriger ist.

eine forstautobahn, sozusagen. unter mountainbiken versteh ich was anderes. trotzdem eine sehr schöne tour.


----------



## kinesium? (20. Mai 2008)

....mit Kind im Hänger -  die Teerstraße rauf. Den Passo Nota hinauf werden jedesmal meine Eier derart durchgerüttelt, als....*jedenfalls wenn's denen nicht gefällt, warum soll es dann einem kleinen Knirps gefallen?* 

Passo Nota-Seite ist denk ich ein schlechte Idee....lieber von der anderen Seite über die Teerstraße. Vielleicht langweilig, aber wer hat gesagt das Kinder groß ziehen ein Kinderspiel sei, gell ?!


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2008)

faszinierend was hier für einstellungen sichtbar werden. der eine will müttern das biken verbieten, die andere schließt von den eigenen kindheitserlebnissen auf die kids vom threadersteller ...unglaublich auch welche hellseherischen fähigkeiten manche offenbaren: wer sagt denn, dass liebke 5 stunden ohne pause durchfährt. vielleicht halten sie ja auch jede halbe stunde mal an, machen ein picknick dabei oder erkunden mal die umgebung. also: ob's den kindern spass macht oder nicht weiß der threadstarter bzw. seine kinder selbst am besten. mir hätte es als kind zum beispiel sicher spaß gemacht. aber ich hatte zum glück auch keine angsthasen und spaßbremsen als eltern...

fakt ist: es gibt deutlich schlimmere auf- oder abfahrten als den tremalzo. besonders grobschottrig ist er auch nicht. mit genug power auf alle fälle mit kinderanhänger machbar. und die "höllenbiker", die einem angeblich in massen begegnen sollen gibt es in wirklichkeit auch nur an ein paar wochenenden in der absoluten hochsaison.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub keiner will hier einer Mutter das Biken verbieten! Aber für dich ist ja nix ein Problem und alles machbar. Das Forum ist ja eigentlich überflüssig und nur zum Austausch von Routen da. Vielleicht sollte man Angst nicht mit Risikomanagement verwechseln, wozu auch eine verantwortungsvolle Urlaubsplanung im Sinne der Kinder gehört. Aber das ist gottlob nicht mein Problem.
Der Weg zwischen Passo Guil und Passo Rocchetta ist sicher witzig mit Kinderanhänger, das möcht ich sehen, vor allem, wenn noch wer entgegenkommt. Und auf dem Trail vom Rocchetta runter gehts dem Kiddy dann wie dem Otto-Känguruh. Die anderen Biker seh ich nicht als Problem.


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht sollte man Angst nicht mit Risikomanagement verwechseln, wozu auch eine verantwortungsvolle Urlaubsplanung im Sinne der Kinder gehört. Aber das ist gottlob nicht mein Problem...



ich frage mich wirklich, ob du (und jeder der kritiker hier) genug kenntnis vom leben des threadstraters habt, um einem urteil wie "verantwortungslos" zu kommen. auch frage ich mich, inwieweit ihr auf eigenen erfahrung in bezug auf urlaub mit kindern zurückgreifen könnt. habt ihr überhaupt kinder?  
solange ich nicht das geringste weiß vom leben des thradstarters gehe ich erst mal davon aus, dass er weiß was er tut und was er seinen kindern zutrauen kann und was nicht.


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2008)

trotzdem...... der thread ist in pyschologischer hinsicht einfach geil


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (21. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
meine Meinung: der Tremalzo (und seine Umgebung) sind zum Biken mit Kinderanhänger nicht geeignet: zuviel Schotter, zu enge Kehren, zuviel Verkehr, sowohl PKWs auf den Strassen und Biker auf den trails, usw. + usw......
Lieber mit den Kleinen abseits wandern gehen und immer eine gelateria in der Nähe haben
LG, Günther
EDIT wg. RS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (21. Mai 2008)

Danke Rob68, hab mir fast in die Hosen gemacht vor lachen.
Tja, kann eben für manchen hier blamabel werden, wenn derjenige von einem Sattelzug mit Anhänger überholt wird, und deswegen sich hier beschwert.
Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass das alter der Kinder ( wenn überhaupt welche drin sitzen sollten, was gar nicht klar ist ) angemessen ist, spricht ja grundsätzlich nichts für biken mit Anhänger, wenn oft genug Pausen eingelegt werden.

Stimmt, für manche Kinder wäre das eine Bereicherung an der Freizeitgestaltung, anstatt wie von Rob erwähnt, stundenlang vor dem Fernseher oder Wii oder Nintendo DS Lite turbo geilen Spielen. 


Von Limone hoch zum Tremalzo und über die Terrstrasse runter, oder umgekehrt sollte doch kein Problem darstellen.
Komisch, war über Ostern und jetzt Pfingsten dort, aber mir kamen da keine Horden von Wahnsinnigen entgegeb.
Wenn das ne Handvoll waren, waren es echt viel. Muss ja nicht die Zeit vom Festival oder August sein.

Mit 20 kg als Anhängsel hätte ich gelacht, meiner hatte immer knapp 40 kg.

Im übrigen habe ich selten Italiener mit dem Auto oder Motorrad dort gesehen, eher so Volli....... mit Dt. Kennzeichen.

Für manchen sollte es mal wieder Pflicht werden dort eine Runde zu drehen, bevor tolle Kommentare hier geschrieben werden. Tiefe grobschottrige Piste am Tremalzo ???? Der anteil dessen ist so gering das es schon vernachlässigbar ist.

Für manche hier wäre es schon mächtig peinlich, auf dem Weg zum Corno Reamol von solch einem Gefährt überholt zu werden, bei jemanden der ordentlich druck in den Beinen hat. 

Übrigens schon mal die Frage gestellt, warum sich der Threaderöffner nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Der kriegt sich vor lauter Lachen nicht mehr ein, und kommt gar nicht zum schreiben.


----------



## Porthos (21. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Psychologisch wirds, wenn man von einem Biker mit Kinderanhänger am Tremalzo überholt wird.



 Danke! Du hast mit mit diesem Bild den Tag gerettet!

Für Pfadfinderin habe ich allerdings schlechte Nachrichten. Plane langfristig mit dem Junior im Anhänger die Mont Blanc Umrundung, die sie mir vor 2 Jahren netterweise zur Verfügung gestellt hat. 

Ob es was wird, werden wir sehen, momentan üben wir noch Anhängerfahren und müssen erstmal unsere Geländegängigkeit testen... Aber ein Traum ist es schon von uns!

und ein bißchen Zeit hat es noch, der Junior soll auch "schneller" rufen können


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Mai 2008)

Wieso sind das für mich schlecht Nachrichten? Soll ich etwa mit in den Anhänger?


----------



## Lohmaxx (21. Mai 2008)

Gibts denn mitbremsende Fahrradanhänger?
Ansonsten könnte der Anhänger beim Bremsmanöver, bergab auf Schotter, locker mal das Zugfahrzeug überholen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, ob alle Passagiere das dann spaßig finden.


----------



## pedale3 (21. Mai 2008)

...find's auch nicht OK die Eltern hier gleich anzumachen.

Ich persönlich find's gefährlicher mit so nem Anhänger durch den Verkehr in der city - sagen wir mal in Müchnen - rumzudüsen.

Wenn's der Tremalzo unbedingt sein soll - ist's bei geeigneter Streckenwahl technisch sicherlich machbar. Vielleicht das spektakulärste am Lago was man mit dem Hänger noch anfahren kann.

Wie hier schon erwähnt, es gibt geteerte (bis auf die letzten 150 Hömmes) und geschotterte Wege zum Passo Tremalzo. Man kommt ohne Trails dort hin. Die breiten Forstwege sind anfürsich in sehr gutem Zustand.

Den legendären Abschnitt, also Passo Nota - Passo Tremalzo, teilt man sich machmal mit diversen Vollidioten. Morgens und Abends ist man dort aber fast alleine Unterwegs. Oben am Refugio Garda kann man ggf. auch übernachten. Der Schotter ist dort oft tief und sehr uneben.

Routen über den Passo Rochetta, und diversen anderen Trail Varianten, kann ich mir mit zweispurigem Anhänger nicht vorstellen.

Was sicherlich auch ginge, ist: Tremalzo - Passo Nota - Passo Guil - Ledrosee, sowohl hoch als auch runter.

/Pedale.


----------



## maxa (21. Mai 2008)

dann aber bitte mit 203er scheibe vorne, oder

18 Blatt vorne beim treten, sonst kann es eng werden.


----------



## pedale3 (21. Mai 2008)

...und die Beine erst, tippe mal auf 300'er Durchmesser. Foto?


----------



## liepke (26. Mai 2008)

Ein Dank an alle, die hier geantwortet haben.

Wie gesagt - die Frage war nur "ob..." und "machbar?" - der Rest hat einfach das Thema verfehlt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## emvau (26. Mai 2008)

hm... eigentlich nicht wirklich zeit gerade, aber da ich just von 10 tagen lago mit kind zurück bin... wir hatten 5 tage babybetreung (großeltern) und 5 tage hängertouren. wir haben also grundsätzlich  die wahl , ob wir bestimmte touren mit oder ohne hänger fahren und auch schon recht viel erfahrung mit hängertouren.

auf dem tremalzo waren wir zu zweit ohne hänger. aber vom weg her kann man das natürlich machen. der schotter ist auch donwhill kein großes problem. für uns nicht, da wir einen singletrailer haben und für alle anderen nicht-oder-kaum-gefederten auch nicht, da man mit einem mountainbike - man glaubt es kaum - auch langsam fahren kann. wirklich grob schottrig  ist der tremalzo selbst (bis nota)  ohnehin nur ein paar hundert höhenmeter, der rest ist quasi  forstautobahn mit moderaten steigungen. "machbar" gilt für mich wenn man über die rampi ledro (da geht es steigungsmäßig aber anders zur sache) hochkurbelt. rochetta ist vielleicht mit einem singletrailer machbar mit einem normalen imo mehr als ein touch to much. 
ein schöner test für die abfahrt vom tremalzo wäre corno vechia ab vesio (is einfach nicht so lange, man kann leichter umdrehen). dieser weg ist teilweise sicherlich noch etwas gröber als die paar fraglichen hundert hm am tremalzo. grundsätzlich sollte man auch einen kleinen tremalzo (ab tignale oder ledro) in betracht ziehen

limitierender faktor dürfte nämlich (neben der kondition der zugmaschine) die zeit sein. beispiel: wir haben bei usnerem sohn 2 stunden mittagsschlaf. dazu maximal 30 minuten bis zum einschlafen, danach gilt 1,5 h fahren/1h toben/1,5 h fahren. manchmal wacht er auch schon nach einer guten stunde auf. wir würden die 2000hm einfach aus zeitgründen eher nicht schaffen. 

unser kleiner war übrigens im alter von 9 monaten und nun nochmal  mit knapp zwei jahren jeweils am passo nota  (ab riva, ponale, rampi ledro und wieder zurück). das ist auch eine schöne hängertour mit (wichtig!!!) tollen rastmöglichkeiten. tremalzo ab vesio über michele würde ich auch jederzeit machen. wir bleiben aber eher so zwischen 900 und 1200hm hängen, um noch ausreichend spielzeit zu haben. es gibt auch sonst schöne alternativen.

den hysterischen kritikern solcher unterfangen sei gesagt: man sollte die kleinen nicht unterschätzen, denn ein kind macht dir ganz unmittelbar klar, was ihm passt und was nicht. so einfach gegen den willen eines kindes losradeln geht schlicht nicht. man braucht vielmehr zwingend die zustimmung der kleinen passagiere.
bei uns schaut 's so aus, dass der kleine seinen "sporthänger" liebt und zunehmend auch spaß an trailabfahrten entwickelt. ein bisserl dazu beigetragen hat sicherlich auch, dass wir zwar ab dritten monat fahren, aber es eben auch gemächlich angehen ließen. nächstes jahr wird donwillmäßig auch wieder etwas mehr gehen. ob ich dabei den rochetta fahren muss? mir macht er wahrschinlich alleine doch mehr spaß!  

fazit: das ganze ist also nach wesen des kindes und ausrüstung zu differenzieren. ich würde mich halt langsam und kindgerecht auf einen schönen tremalzo vorbereiten und wirklich den gesamten tag samt ausgiebiger pausen verplanen.

ach so: ich habe übrigens ein 20er blatt und hs33.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H33 (26. Mai 2008)

Und für die Racker oder Gattin gibt es unter www.euremuetter.de/kaufen die passende Bekleidung für die Tour!


----------



## rauhalahti (26. Mai 2008)

Hola emvau,

jetzt is schon klar warum wir so lang nix von euch gehört haben  

Lago mal wieder   


Und an alle anderen: Egal was man mit seinen Kindern macht - Hirn einschalten und auf die Kleinen hören. Wir sind auch schon nach 100m umgedreht - auf Teer. Wenn der kleine Chef nicht mag, dann mag er nicht und macht das auch sehr sehr deutlich.

vg
D


----------



## jasper (27. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Für manchen sollte es mal wieder Pflicht werden dort eine Runde zu drehen, bevor tolle Kommentare hier geschrieben werden. Tiefe grobschottrige Piste am Tremalzo ???? Der anteil dessen ist so gering das es schon vernachlässigbar ist.


ich habe klar und deutlich geschrieben, auf welchem stand mein wissen ist, du flitzepiepe.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2008)

liepke schrieb:


> Ein Dank an alle, die hier geantwortet haben.
> 
> Wie gesagt - die Frage war nur "ob..." und "machbar?" - der Rest hat einfach das Thema verfehlt.



mach es! der schotterweg ist eine autobahn und mit einem geeigneten anhänger kein problem. das standfeste bremsen ganz sinnvoll wären, muss ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht erzählen. also, viel spaß.  



@kritiker
kurze frage: ab wann fängt bei euch anspruchvolles radfahren an? wer bei der tremalzoabfahrt und vor allem bei der auffahrt schon überfordert ist, sollte sich lieber unten am see tummeln. ich bin den weg letztes jahr im september das erste mal gefahren und es war langweilig. bei der abfahrt musste ich ständig mittreten, damit ich überhaupt halbwegs schnell war. und ich bin keiner, der sich mit dem shuttle rauffahren lässt.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kurze frage: ab wann fängt bei euch anspruchvolles radfahren an?


bei dem was leute am tremalzo mit protektoren rumfahren muss das waaaaaaaaaahnsinnig
gefaehrlich sein.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (27. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,
@speedy_j, ja nee, is schon klar, der Schotterweg ist eine Autobahn.....
...und als angesprochener Poster, nicht Kritiker, (wer lesen kann....)
sag ich: ja, Tremalzo-Fahren ist anspruchsvoll, die Auffahrt hat mich ganz schön gefordert (Hui, bin in 1:45 rauf geflogen), so daß ich mich am nächsten Tag im See tummeln mußte 
Das war das 10. mal und es war immer noch nicht langweilig und auf der Abfahrt mußte ich ständig bremsen damit ich halbwegs schnell und nicht zu schnell um die Kurven/Kehren kam 
Also allen viel Spaß noch am lago, LG, Günther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Ralle (27. Mai 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> @speedy_j, ja nee, is schon klar, der Schotterweg ist eine Autobahn.....
> ...und als angesprochener Poster, nicht Kritiker, (wer lesen kann....)
> sag ich: ja, Tremalzo-Fahren ist anspruchsvoll, die Auffahrt hat mich ganz schön gefordert (Hui, bin in 1:45 rauf geflogen), so daß ich mich am nächsten Tag im See tummeln mußte
> ...



Sowas Ähnliches wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.......langweilig?? Vielleicht den Tremalzo mit ner anderen Tour verwechselt?

Hey bin mal in ner 3/4 Stunde bis zum Begin des Schotterweges raufgeflogen, das tat weh und ich hab oben fast gekotzt. Aber hab alles beim Aufstieg überholt was rumfuhr auch RRs.


----------



## emvau (27. Mai 2008)

am tremalzo hatte ih einen meiner schlimmsten all-time-stürze. der grund: ich war jung und brauchte den speed. heute fahre ich gemächlich und versuche grundsätzlich ohne traktionsverlust zu bremsen. dann ist der tremalzo auch einfach. da gibt es doch kaum an einer stelle mehr als 10%. insofern ist der pass fürs hängerziehen sogar prädestiniert. 
toll ist der tremalzo als 2000hm-uphill-training  und vor allem wegen der landschaft. ich bin da selbst von der unzählge male gefahrenen ponale immer wieder neu beeindruckt. mir gefällt's einfach, auch wenn 's *technisch* wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll ist.

[offtopic]
hola rauhalahti, gestern mittag war eigentlich für eine ausführliche mail an dich reserviert, aber dieses thema hier hat mich dann zu sehr gereizt...   ja, wir waren (endlich mal wieder länger am stück) im urlaub, dazu kam, dass ich zuvor mein handy unfreiwillig auf eine rentnerreise nach südtirol geschickt habe. eure "tegernsee"-sms habe ich also arg zeitverzögert zu gesicht bekommen...  aber wie ich sehe, bist du mir ob meines abscheulichen kommunikationsverhalten nicht wirklich böse und wir können uns die nächsten wochenenden mal zum babykuscheln treffen. a telefono!
lg auch an deine zwei lieben/m[/offtopic]


----------



## speedy_j (27. Mai 2008)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> @speedy_j, ja nee, is schon klar, der Schotterweg ist eine Autobahn.....
> ...und als angesprochener Poster, nicht Kritiker, (wer lesen kann....)
> sag ich: ja, Tremalzo-Fahren ist anspruchsvoll, die Auffahrt hat mich ganz schön gefordert (Hui, bin in 1:45 rauf geflogen), so daß ich mich am nächsten Tag im See tummeln mußte
> ...



deine zeit spricht doch für eine autobahn oder etwa nicht? von wo auch immer gemessen. 
schon mal den 601 abwärts gefahren? was ist das dann für dich? die hölle? der ist technisch auch noch locker machbar, nur auf die länge sehr ermüdent, mit normalen federweg, in den armen.


@bike-ralle
das gleiche gilt für dich.
das einzige was am tremalzo anspruchsvoll ist, ist die gipfelabfahrt in richtung tunnel, oder zum gasthaus.


----------



## tri4me (27. Mai 2008)

Die Protektierten am Tremalzo-Passtunnel sind doch als running gag einer der Höhepunkte jeder Tremalzotour. Mir würd was fehlen, wenn´s die nicht mehr geben würde.

Zum Thema Hänger möchte ich anmerken, das ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, was mit Hängerbetrieb noch mountainbiken sein soll. Das ist doch ein absolut mieser Kompromiss aus "Ich will biken" und "hab jetzt Familie". Im Endeffekt werden die Kinder gemartert und trotzdem kommt kein Biken dabei raus. Dann doch lieber mit Hänger auf den Donau-Radweg. Da ist Trekking-Biken angesagt und da passt er auch hin (und behindert v.a. auch nicht andere Mitmenschen bei der Ausübung ihres Sports. Hängerfahren auf starkbefahrenen Routen ist im Endeffekt ja wohl nicht viel mehr als rücksichtsloses Ego-Tripping). Und wenn´s Italien sein soll, dann gibt´s da z.B. ja auch noch den Etschtal-Radweg, den im Vinschgau, im Val Sugana, Pustertal, etc. pp.

grüße von tri4me


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Die Protektierten am Tremalzo-Passtunnel sind doch als running gag einer der Höhepunkte jeder Tremalzotour. Mir würd was fehlen, wenn´s die nicht mehr geben würde.


jep!, vor allem wenn dir zwei mit fullface und komplettem roedel auf der schotterstrasse
entgegenkommen und sie von einem typ im rennhoserl mitm racehardtail ueberholt werden


----------



## liepke (27. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> ... mit Hänger auf den Donau-Radweg. Da ist Trekking-Biken angesagt und da passt er auch hin (und behindert v.a. auch nicht andere Mitmenschen bei der Ausübung ihres Sports. Hängerfahren auf starkbefahrenen Routen ist im Endeffekt ja wohl nicht viel mehr als rücksichtsloses Ego-Tripping). Und wenn´s Italien sein soll, dann gibt´s da z.B. ja auch noch den Etschtal-Radweg, den im Vinschgau, im Val Sugana, Pustertal, etc. pp.
> 
> grüße von tri4me



Oh Gott......und beim Bund schießt man auf Scheiben.

Wer gibt dir denn sonst bei der Auffahrt Windschatten wenn nicht einer wie ich mit Hänger.


----------



## liepke (27. Mai 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> hm... eigentlich nicht wirklich zeit gerade, aber da ich just von 10 tagen lago mit kind zurück bin... wir hatten 5 tage babybetreung (großeltern) und 5 tage hängertouren. wir haben also grundsätzlich  die wahl , ob wir bestimmte touren mit oder ohne hänger fahren und auch schon recht viel erfahrung mit hängertouren.



@emvau

Danke für die Tips - die werde ich mir mal näher anschauen.

Beste Grüße 
Steffen


----------



## emvau (27. Mai 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Zum Thema Hänger möchte ich anmerken, das ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann, was mit Hängerbetrieb noch mountainbiken sein soll.


was ist schon mountainbiken? vielleicht mit immer größeren federwegen auf sofafullies allesmögliche abbügeln? das gehört genauso zum bergradeln wie forstwege raufdudeln. denk ein bisserl heterogener, jung! so wie eben schaut das ein bisserl intolerant aus 



tri4me schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein absolut mieser Kompromiss aus "Ich will biken" und "hab jetzt Familie". Im Endeffekt werden die Kinder gemartert und trotzdem kommt kein Biken dabei raus. .


ja, es ist ein kompromiss und ja, rein vom fahren her macht es ohne hänger mehr spaß. der nachfolgende satz zeugt dennoch von schlichter unkenntnis.
zeuge mit der passenden frau ein kind und probier 's aus! dann fahr irgendwann mal zum nota, mach eine lange pause, spiele ausgiebig mit einem ausgeschlafenen kind in der wiese, genieße in einem urigen refugio gegrillten käse, lass dir unter jubilierendem jauchzen deines nachfahren ein paar kanonenschläge vorführen, um anschließend eine beschwingte abfahrt fröhlich aus dem hänger kommentieren zu lassen ("neller! neller"). das ist ein erfüllter relaxter familientag und zweifellos bergradeln, auch wenn es deine vorstellungskraft übersteigt.

ach ja... und sollten wir uns mal begegnen, sprich mich einfach an und ich werde mich persönlich für unser ego-tripping bei dir entschuldigen. für einen altruisten wie dich mach ich das doch gerne. 

es ist schon komisch, beim thema kind halten sich echt alle für kompetent. man muss aber auch sagen, dass eltern (häufig müttern) auch mal das abstraktionsvermögen abhanden kommt. es ist eben auch vieles auf verantwortungsvolle weise möglich, was man selbst nicht hinbekommt. ein kind zu bekommen, muss auch nicht heißen, das ganze bisherige leben komplett über den haufen zu schmeißen. echt derhammer, wofür man sich da immer wieder und wieder rechtfertigen soll.


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> dann fahr irgendwann mal zum nota, mach eine lange pause, spiele ausgiebig mit einem ausgeschlafenen kind in der wiese, genieße in einem urigen refugio gegrillten käse...


moment: passo nota oder passo di tremalzo?

erklärt das 99% der aufregung?


----------



## Meri66 (27. Mai 2008)

[Ist das machbar?

Am Druck in den Beinen soll's nicht scheitern, aber gibt es dazu auch eine fahrbare Variante, oder ist da alles zu viel Schotter?


Was eine einfache Frage für eine diskusion auslöst ?
Er fragte ja nur ob es machbar ist - nicht mehr und nicht weniger oder hat er darum gefragt, welche moralischen Aspekte dafür oder dagegen sprechen?
Vielleicht hat er darin ja auch genügend erfahrungen und sein Sprössling findet es Cool - sowas mit zu erleben ?
Und MTB definiert sich sowieso sehr breit - für die einen ist ein Weg voll fahrbar - für die anderen voll tragbar  

Ich habe selbst Kids, hatte bisher jedoch nie den Mut sowas zu wollen. Wäre mir wohl nicht ganz wohl bei der ganzen sache- die Angst, wenn ich einen fahrfehler mache oder andere und meinem Kind passiert den was.
Gut, das muss ja nun jeder selbst entscheiden oder? Diese Verantwortung tragen die Eltern alleine - und ich denke das  *Er *genügend verantwortungsbewust sein hat - sonst hätte er ja nicht nach der Machbarkeit gefragt.
Berichte uns - wie es euch auf der Tour ergangen ist - mag vielleicht helfen, etwas mehr toleranz für Eltern mit Anhängern zu entwickeln.
Viel Spass im Urlaub - schönes Wetter für die Tour - und nimm genügend Pampers mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (27. Mai 2008)

wurde die genaue route schon beschrieben? es führen ja einige wege rauf und runter.


----------



## tri4me (27. Mai 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> dann fahr irgendwann mal zum nota, mach eine lange pause, spiele ausgiebig mit einem ausgeschlafenen kind in der wiese, genieße in einem urigen refugio gegrillten käse, lass dir unter jubilierendem jauchzen deines nachfahren ein paar kanonenschläge vorführen, um anschließend eine beschwingte abfahrt fröhlich aus dem hänger kommentieren zu lassen ("neller! neller"). das ist ein erfüllter relaxter familientag und zweifellos bergradeln, auch wenn es deine vorstellungskraft übersteigt.



Wenn ich das will, fahr ich mit nem Hollandrad in den Stadtpark. Wenn ich Lagobiken gehen will, nehm ich mein Slayer. Punkt.

im übrigen kann ich mir vorstellen, daß Vesio-Nota-Vesio eine geeignete Hängertour ist. Hier war aber die Rede vom Tremalzo. Was sicherlich jederzeit machbar, in meinem Augen (und ich besteh hier auf meinem Recht auf eine eigene Meinung) aber einfach Schwachsinn ist.
Ist so ähnlich wie:

... mit ´nem Schultertragfegestell in nen Klettersteig. Sicherlich machbar, aber...
... 6h mit Kleinkind im Segelflieger. Sicherlich machbar, aber...
... Langstreckenschwimmen mit nem kleinen Schlauchboot hinten dran. Sicherlich machbar, aber...
... usw., usw. usw.


Bin hier raus,

tri4me


----------



## wekomuc (27. Mai 2008)

mit genügend dampf in den beinen ist es kein problem. aber dann gehörtest du wegen kindesmisshandlung eingesperrt!!!  ist weder lustig noch gesund. im gegenteil!


----------



## Florian (27. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht welchen Tremalzo ihr meint, aber der den ich (zugegeben ist das 3 Jahre her) kenne, ist bis zum passo Nota abwärts halt eine etwas ausgewaschene Schotterstraße. Wenn man da vorsichtig und langsam fährt und einen gefederten Anhänger hat, seh ich kein Problem. Vom Nota nach Riva würd ich es schon eher problematisch einschätzen, aber selbst sowas wie dir Corna Vecchia würd ich mir mit gefedertem Anhänger und natürlich seeeehr vorsichtiger Fahrweise locker zutrauen - bin mir sicher, meine Tochter hätte Spaß dran. 
Hochwärts würde ich persönlich die Straße nehmen.

Natürlich ist Anhängerfahren mit Kind was anderes als allein Biken, aber wenn man ein Kind hat, verbringt man nunmal gern Zeit mit ihm und entdeckt, dass sowas für die ganze Familie (nicht zu vergessen die Mama, die endlich mal nicht mehr ans Limit gehen muss um Papa nachzukommen) sehr schön sein kann.


----------



## maxa (27. Mai 2008)

danke emvau für deinen beitrag.
der sagt alles aus. 

immer wieder schön, wie viele kommentare abgeben, die so fern der thematik sind, wie wir vom mond.

Die kommen mir so vor, wie leute die ständig schwärmen wie geil ein porsche turbo abgeht und sich fahren lässt.
Komisch ist nur, das keiner von denen jemals in diesem fahrzeug gesessen sind.

Für alle die voll in der Thematik Kind stecken.

Wenn man ein kind bekommt, ist es am besten sein leben abzugeben und nicht mehr aus dem haus zu gehen und nur noch rumzuglucken. 

Es soll ja direkt einige geben die damit nichts anzufangen wissen.


----------



## ralleycorse (27. Mai 2008)

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Tremalzo mit Hänger schon etwas kritisch, da es dort nicht nur tiefen groben Schotter gibt, sondern es teilweise (5-6% der Strecke) auch felsig ist! Mit nem Singletrailer logischerweise kein Ding  

Zu dem Protektor Thema:
Logisch kann man den Tremalzo auch ohne Protectoren gefahrlos fahren. Wenn ich aber Spass haben will, fahre ich dort auch mit Protektoren. Schon mal bei 30 Sachen auf dem groben Schotter mit dem Körper gebremst ? nen Kumpel ist auch schon mal fast aus einer Serpentine geflogen, dahinter gings gut runter...

Freilich habe ich auch kein Verständniss für die Shuttle-Jünger mit sämtlich nur käuflichen Protektoren, die ich - müde (2000hm in den Beinen) und mit meinem 85mm CC Fully - locker versäge.  
Auch wenns jetzt net so klingt, ich fahre defensiv und achte auf die Aufwärtsfahrenden! Wobei ich das noch nie verstanden habe, wieso fahren die Leute den Tremalzo (vom Passo Nota) und insb. auch den Rocchetta bergauf????? Da gibts doch genug schöne Auffahrtsalternativen um dann dort die Abfahrt geniessen zu können...


der Lange


----------



## liepke (27. Mai 2008)

ralleycorse schrieb:


> Wobei ich das noch nie verstanden habe, wieso fahren die Leute den Tremalzo (vom Passo Nota) und insb. auch den Rocchetta bergauf????? Da gibts doch genug schöne Auffahrtsalternativen um dann dort die Abfahrt geniessen zu können...
> 
> 
> der Lange



Dann gib doch mal Deine persönlichen "Auffahrtsalternativen-Favoriten" an - vielleicht kriege ich 1 Tag frei für eine Solotour.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## ralleycorse (27. Mai 2008)

Also ich Faultier fahre meistens hinten die Teerstrasse rauf (bis zum Ledrosee natürlich Ponale und ab Ende Strassentunnel den neuen MTB-Weg auf der linken Talseite).
Aber die südliche Schotterauffahrt von Vesio ist auch schön!
Zum Rocchetta kommt man vom Passo Nota aus (nette Asphaltstrasse von Vesio, oder die Tunnelstrecke ab Vesio, das ist aber auch runter netter  ) und Bocca dei Fortini oder vom Ledrosee über die Rampi die Ledro direkt zur Bocca dei Fortini -> Rocchetta
...

der Lange


----------



## Bike-Ralle (28. Mai 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> deine zeit spricht doch für eine autobahn oder etwa nicht? von wo auch immer gemessen.
> schon mal den 601 abwärts gefahren? was ist das dann für dich? die hölle? der ist technisch auch noch locker machbar, nur auf die länge sehr ermüdent, mit normalen federweg, in den armen.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe nix von anspruchsvoll geschrieben, habe nur geschrieben dass Tremalzo ganz bestimmt nicht langweilig ist..........

Ist den etwas was nicht anspruchsvoll ist, automatisch langweilig......??

Mir hat der Tremalzo immer Spaß gemacht. Viel schlimmer als die protektierten Downhiller finde ich die Gelegenheitsradler die alle Jubel Jahre mal mit nem Rad Brötchen fahren holen und am Tremalzo losgelassen werden. Die zu Überholen ist richtig gefährlich und wenn wie mir passiert der Idiot von Guide meint er müsse mitten im Tunnel ne Vollbremsung hinlegen um nach seinen Schäfchen zu schauen ist das schon kriminell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (28. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> moment: passo nota oder passo di tremalzo?
> erklärt das 99% der aufregung?



also gut, präzesieren wir das ganze nochmal:

in meinem sprachgebrauch ist der tremalzo die kriegstraße vom nota bis zum eigentlichen pass im zweiten tunnel. dieser weg ist rauf wir runter kein großes problem. stellenweise ist der grobschottrig und felsig, doch immer autobreit (jedes auto darf da fahren!!!), die steigung ist moderat. gelegentlich hat man es bei der auffahrt mit rücksichtslosem gegenverkehr zu tun. das sind die genannten vollprotektierten shuttler oder einfach auch leute, die keine angepasste geschwindigkeit kennen. eine klingel bei schlecht einsehbaren kurven könnte abhilfe schaffen. aber dramatisieren muss man das so oder so nicht. (wobei ich erwähnen möchte, dass ich den lago auschließlich von ostern, pfingsten und herbst kenne. zur hochsaison mag das anders auschauen)

aber zurück zum thema:  wie man den tremalzo einbaut ist die eigentliche frage!

1) mini-tremalzo:
mit dem auto über vesio bis nota (zuletzt ein kurzes stück forstweg). dann nur die eigentliche tremalzostraße hoch, eventuell zum refugio runter und wieder zurück. das ganz sollte innerhalb der 1000hm bleiben. überhaupt gar kein problem für kinder, die gewohnt sind im hänger dabei zu sein. im prinzip ist das sogar geradezu eine perfekte anhängertour, weil auch noch schön kurz.

2) tignale-tremalzo:
vesio über michele rauf; forstweg (vorsicht: ein paar steilere rampen), runter dann über tremalzo ab nota auf teer nach vesio. geschätzt ca 1400hm. diesen würde ich auch jederzeit mit meinem sohnemann angehen. vielleicht übernachten wir mal wieder in vesio oder pieve, dann machen wir das. bei der auffahrt erst sehr späte einkehrmöglichkeit, aber immer wieder so kleine rastsitzgruppen, später nette wiesen, schließlich auchein hübscher wasserfall.
erweiterbar  über corno vecchia, dann noch mal 200hm mehr, aber der kriegsweg ist dann doch noch etwas ruppiger und wohl eher für singletrailer-besitzer mit spaß behaftet. diesen tremalzo finde ich mit hänger am schönsten, denn man entgeht damit den entgegenkommenden donwhillern. mit ausreichend pausen sehe ich auch diese variante recht problemlos. 

3) classic-tremalzo ab riva: (auffahrt im moser: tremalzo 4) rauf ab riva über pregasina und rochetta nicht empfehlenswert, da mit hänger jede menge schieben. runter ist das mit einem normalen hänger zu ruppig und auch zu eng (singletrailer mit einem älteren kind vielleicht, man sollte den trail aber kennen). besser über ledro, legos und rampi ledro (steil, aber forstweg), nota, dann weiter und wieder zurück. das sind ca 2000 hm und man muss selbst wissen, was das eigene kind gewohnt ist. rast am ledrosee und am nota, danach schwiriger. kann man aber -wie geschrieben und das meinte ich oben- beim nota "schön abbrechen". oder mit dem auto bis ledro und auf beschriebenem weg rauf und runter, dürften dann so ca 1500hm sein. 
von der abfahrt des tremalzo 4 würde ich auch mit singletrailer abraten. nicht nur ein touch too much.

4) asphalt würde ich mit hänger nicht machen wollen (habs ohne schon gemacht) - sind mir einfach zu viele autos. sehe mich eher nicht als feinstaubschlucker. eventuell gaaaaanz früh, denn landschaftlich ist das schon interessant.

@liebke: kannst ja bis passo nota den hänger ziehen, deine frau zurück  und dann alleine weiter. die abfahrt des tremalzo 4 im moser ist toll, schön auch wieder zurück über rochetta und später den 422er weiter (obacht, der ist stellenweise s3+ würde ich sagen!). für einen echten "freien" tag kannst du dir ja auch was am altissimo oder ein paar pianauras gönnen. tremalzo hoch finde ich schon schön, rochetta dagegen nicht, dafür gibt es die rampi-di-ledro-alternative


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2008)

na dann hat sich die ganze hysterie ja gar nicht gelohnt...


----------



## emvau (28. Mai 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> na dann hat sich die ganze hysterie ja gar nicht gelohnt...



wann hätte sie sich denn "gelohnt"? wenn hier der dalco mit hänger zur debatte stünde?


----------



## pfädchenfinder (28. Mai 2008)




----------



## akeem (28. Mai 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> wann hätte sie sich denn "gelohnt"? wenn hier der dalco mit hänger zur debatte stünde?



Dalco geht definitiv nur mit Rückentragegestell.....


----------



## cherryforest (29. Mai 2008)

Hey, 

habe einen Wiesmann Singletrailer / Toute-Terrain Singletrailer und bin letzes Jahr mit Frau und Kind von Pregasina gestartet und über Punta Larici und die Malga bis zum Rocchetta hoch. Sau steil bis um die 15-20%, aber machbar dank Marzochi ECC. Selbst der Trail ab der Malga bis zum Rocchetta war überwiegend fahrbar, zumindest mit dem Singletrailer. Weiter gings vom Rocchetta Ri Passo Nota auf Pfad (grobschottrig und eng, nur bei absoluter Trockenheit !) bis zur Verpflegungshütte. Dann über Bocca Forteina runter bis an Ledrosee und wieder zurück nach Pregasina über den Radweg im Tal oder Straße bis vor den großen Tunnel nach Riva. Dort dann Richtung Pregasina (entweder illegal den 400m-Tunnel oder legal Ponale halb runter und wieder rauf). Generell halte ich den Tremalzo auch für machbar mit dem Singletrailer, mit entsprechenden Pausen natürlich. Die eigentliche Tremalzoauffahrt bietet natürlich nicht gerade viel fürs Kind, die Motivation wird mächtig sinken ! Dann noch ein platter Reifen im ausgepowerten Zustand mit praller Sonne von oben, dann wird es sicher die letzte Tour mit Frau und Kind sein. Alternativ softer beginn ab vesio durchs val di bondo (Picknick am Bach mit buddeln und so) auf Teer mit ca.10% Steigung schattig  bis Passo Nota.
 Meine 2-Jährige Tochter fährt sehr gerne mit und hat wirklich Spaß dabei, die Federung am Trailer ist einfach Spitze und wird in allen Foren von all den Kinderbehütern maßlos unterschätzt. Da ich noch einen Cougar 2 besitze (für Zwillinge) der ebenfalls Federung hat möchte ich dazu kurz mal Stellung nehmen: Der Cougar 1/2 ist ein wirklich guter Hänger, aber die Federung (Blattfeder, verstellbar nach Geiwcht des Kindes) ist keinenfalls  mit dem Singletrailer vergleichbar. Da liegen Welten dazwischen !
An alle die zur Zeit 1 Kind haben und wirklich wie gewohnt Biken wollen inkl Singeltrails und verblockten Passagen: Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich nur mit dem Singeltrailer glücklich ! Natürlich fährt man mit dem anvertrauten Nachwuchs anders als ohne aber man verzweilt nicht an herumliegenden Baumstämmen, Schranken, Wegpfosten, schmalen Holzbrückchen, Treppchen, zugewachsenen Pfaden usw. - Den Singletrailer vergisst man teilweise beim Fahren, den "Achsenhänger" merkt man allerdings bei jedem kräftigen Tritt in die Pedale und allen Bodenwellen.
Für Waldautobahnen und festgefahrene Schotterpisten reicht auch der Cougar. Die wirklichen Vorteile des Cougar sind aber die flexible Nutzung als Trailer,Jogger,Urlaubskinderwagen und so. Das ist schon top !
Leider gibts noch keinen Singletrailer für Zwillinge, wird wohl auch so bleiben. Den hohen Kaufpreis haben wir nie bereut ! 
Tremalzo mit normalen Anhänger kannst du übrigens gleich vergessen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. Mai 2008)

Moin, wenn ich das hier alles lese....Hut ab....ihr müsst ja einen Druck in den Beinen haben....Pregasina Rocchetta...über diese Betonrampen..da läuft doch fast die hälfte aller MT-Biker.....soweit wie ich das beobachten kann...Paso Nota auf Schotter zum Tremalzo...da sieht jeder fertig aus der da oben ankommt...aber hier macht ihr das alles mit Hänger plus Kind.. 

ich habe da noch keinen mit nem Hänger fahren sehen..und war mehr als 10mal am Gardasee....auch mit größeren Gruppen....in 3 Leistungsklassen...aber mit Kind und mehrgewicht da hoch...glaube ich nicht.

Na ja vielleicht reichen meine 7500KM MTB im jahr nicht aus....ich würde das NIE bewältigt bekommen.


----------



## emvau (30. Mai 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na ja vielleicht reichen meine 7500KM MTB im jahr nicht aus....ich würde das NIE bewältigt bekommen.


das hab ich auch mal gedacht, aber im grunde genommen macht man alles nur ein wenig langsamer. wahrscheinlich legt man nach und nach in der muskulatur zu. ich hab mir noch ein 20er kettenblatt gekauft, dazu ein 34er ritzel, damit kann man dann eine menge machen. ein singletrailer ist auch wikrlich schön zu ziehen. man denkt eigentlich nur, man hätte recht schwere beine, sonst ist alles wie gehabt. rauf hast du sogar spürbar mehr traktion auf dem hinterreifen. beim runterfahren ist der unterschied größer: der hänger schiebt über das hinterrad, aber dadurch, dass er sich einspurig mit dir neigt, hast du auch da ein relativ "normales" fahrgefühl. nicht zu vergleichen mit einem normalen hänger.


----------



## emvau (30. Mai 2008)

tja deine hymne auf den singletrailer.  ja, schon erstaunlich, was das ding leistet. 



cherryforest schrieb:


> habe einen Wiesmann Singletrailer / Toute-Terrain Singletrailer und bin letzes Jahr mit Frau und Kind von Pregasina gestartet und über Punta Larici und die Malga bis zum Rocchetta hoch. Sau steil bis um die 15-20%, aber machbar dank Marzochi ECC. Selbst der Trail ab der Malga bis zum Rocchetta war überwiegend fahrbar, zumindest mit dem Singletrailer. Weiter gings vom Rocchetta Ri Passo Nota auf Pfad (grobschottrig und eng, nur bei absoluter Trockenheit !) bis zur Verpflegungshütte. Dann über Bocca Forteina runter bis an Ledrosee und wieder zurück nach Pregasina über den Radweg im Tal oder Straße bis vor den großen Tunnel nach Riva. Dort dann Richtung Pregasina (entweder illegal den 400m-Tunnel oder legal Ponale halb runter und wieder rauf).


warum hast du das nicht umgekehrt gemacht, macht imo viel mehr sinn so.
ich persönlich müsste rauf zum rocchetta auf dem trail zu viel schieben und das finde ich mit dem singletrailer sehr unangenehm. umgekehrt ist es nur ein ganz kurzes stück. edit: sorry hab das schlecht gelesen.




cherryforest schrieb:


> Tremalzo mit normalen Anhänger kannst du übrigens gleich vergessen !


du meinst jetzt über den rocchetta oder? andernfalls ist das natürlich unsinn, aber das haben wir schon eingehend hier diskutiert.


----------



## cherryforest (1. Juni 2008)

du meinst jetzt über den rocchetta oder? andernfalls ist das natürlich unsinn, aber das haben wir schon eingehend hier diskutiert.[/QUOTE]


Oh , sorry : ich meine natürlich "Trmalzo über Rocchetta mit einem normalen Hänger (egal in welche Richtung) kannst du gleich vergessen.


----------



## datenbaer (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann nur eines dazu sagen: vielleicht kann man mit einem Hänger wirklich da hoch fahren und vielleicht haben die Kinder / das Kind ja auch ihren Spaß daran. Aber der nächste Orthopäde wird sich in Zukunft freuen, um das wieder auszubügeln, was durch noch nicht vollständig ausgebildete Muskulatur, Sehnen, Bänder und Knochenbau bei solchen Gewaltaken verbeutelt wird. Viel Spaß dabei ;-)


----------



## aka (20. Dezember 2008)

Mein Gott, was für ein Drama, unfaßbar was hier einige von sich geben - so schlimm ist der Tremalzo doch nicht.
Die Eltern werden ja wohl mittlerweile einschätzen können, was sie ihren Kindern zumuten!
Hauptsache man hat Bergauf eine gute Klingel am Lenker um den Gegenverkehr warnen zu können.


----------



## Freistiler (20. Dezember 2008)

Großartiger Thread! Was kommt als nächstes? 12 Meter Double in Willingen mit Anhänger?
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## pedale3 (22. Dezember 2008)

...noch etwas Öl aufs Feuer gefällig 

war dieses Jahr zum 1. mal am Mt.Caplone und war trotz dickem Nebel ganz angetan. behaupte mal, wenn der Tremalzo geht, kann man den Caplone als ein weiteres higlight auch mit Anhänger schaffen, bzw. den erst recht.
Auffahrt über St.Michele bis zur Verzweigung Tremalzo/Caplone fand ich sehr anstrengend (ohne Anhänger). Danach oft weniger steil bzw. an wenigen Stellen auch kurz schieben und ganz oben ca 30Hm tragen. Typischer Lago Schotter auf weite Strecken, anfürsich keine ausgesetzte Stellen, meist Piste.
Die Auffahrt von der anderen Seite, also von Westen (von Bocca Caplone über Malga Tombea), müsste noch besser zu meistern sein. Dann noch als Verlängerung zum Tremalzo hoch und wir sind wieder beim Thema.

bez Diskussion am Rande:
auf Bäume klettern oder mit dem Auto auf der A2 unterwegs sein find ich genauso (un)gefährlich für die Kleinen.

/pedale


----------



## peter muc (22. Dezember 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...ganz oben ca 30Hm tragen.



TRAGEN ??? KINDERANHÄNGER ?? MIT KIND ???  klar, ich denke, meine (im sommer) 8 monate alte tochter kann ja mit anpacken, dann kriegen wir den hänger schon rübergetragen ...

@ pedale: hast du ein kind ? ich vermute nein, sonst würdest du hier nicht sowas schreiben. es geht hier nicht um eine trainingstour mit kinderanhänger und trainingsgewichten drin (bierkiste ?) sondern um echte lebende wesen, deren knochen (noch) nicht so robust sind wie unsere ...

oder habe ich etwa nicht erkannt, dass es sich hier um einen scherz handelt ?  sagt mir bitte bitte, dass diese (nach 6 monaten wieder aufgewärmte) diskussion hier nur ein scherz ist ... langeweile im winter ???? 

peter


----------



## pedale3 (22. Dezember 2008)

...oh, brennt gleich besser.

heisst das nun, es ist unmöglich oder zu gefährlich zu zweit Kind und Rad nacheinander über einen unaufregenden 30m Hügel zu Tragen/Schieben?

Von der verträglichen Altersangabe hab ich hier bis jetzt noch garnix gelesen. Ob das Gerüttel, und in welcher Dosis, für die Kleinen schädlich ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Gibt es offizielle Altersfreigaben? Falls Gerüttel auf grobem Schotter die Gesundheit der Kleinen angreift wäre es generell nicht i.O.
Tremalzo und Caplone sind zwar nicht gerade der Donauradweg - aber erst recht keine Bikeparks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (22. Dezember 2008)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...oh, brennt gleich besser.
> 
> heisst das nun, es ist unmöglich oder zu gefährlich zu zweit Kind und Rad nacheinander über einen unaufregenden 30m Hügel zu Tragen/Schieben?



ach ne, das passt schon! da meine kleine noch nicht reden kann, wird sie sich schon nicht beschweren. und da sie auch noch nicht laufen kann, wird es zwar schon eine weile dauern, bis sie "robbenderweise" die 30hm hochkommt, aber sie packt das schon! evtl. gebe ich ihr zwischendurch noch die flasche und einen powerbar mit der geschmacksnote "muttermilch"


----------



## emvau (22. Dezember 2008)

es ist weihnachten, habt euch lieb.  

in diesem fred sind zudem nun wirklich alle argumente pro und contra nachlesbar. insofern hat es rein gar nichts gebracht diesen aus der versenkung zu holen.


----------



## peter muc (22. Dezember 2008)

emvau schrieb:


> es ist weihnachten, habt euch lieb.
> 
> in diesem fred sind zudem nun wirklich alle argumente pro und contra nachlesbar. insofern hat es rein gar nichts gebracht diesen aus der versenkung zu holen.



 AMEN !


----------

